# Aus Bilder Herzen Ausschneiden



## theworrier (3. September 2007)

Guten Abend,
weiß einer von euch mit welchem Programm man aus Bildern Herzen oder auch andere Formen rauskopieren bzw. ausschneiden kann damit man hinterher nur das Herz  ausdrucken kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## boykottke (7. September 2007)

nuuun, nimm corel oder anderwas... 

nimm ein herz in hoher auflösung.

nimm den zauberstab oder andere freihandmasken

markiere den bereich der maske

entferne das herz

kopiere die entsprechende ebene in die zwischenablage und von dort aus in ein neues dokument... 

fertig...

das ist die anfängerlösung,a ber ich nutze sie auch noch recht gerne... und das nach 5 jahren...


----------



## theworrier (8. September 2007)

Danke


----------

